# Cruise and Bee Hive Meet, 17th October



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Who is up for this? 

Same format as last time: meet at around 1pm, go for a nice cruise around the Pennines and finish the day with a meal at the Bee Hive Inn in Combs to watch Geoff indulge in his waffles :wink:

I will have to book the table fairly soon'ish so let me know who wants to come.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I'll be up for that Dani,

The car hasn't had a good scolding...well since the last time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good stuff, Jonathan 8)

The usual culprits will be along soon no doubt. After all we discussed the date last night


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Count us in for the drive and dinner Dani 8) Howard & Pauline


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Two, three ... you have been counted, Howard :wink:


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry Dani, I know we arranged this date around us getting back off Holiday  but I have to work until 2pm on Saturday's, so won't be able to make it [smiley=bigcry.gif] .

Don't know if its a possibility, but how are people fixed for Sunday 17th :? If not then don't worry I'm sure we'll be able to make the next one

Cheers

Lauren


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have no problem with either date. What do people want???

Will Sunday, 17th October be o.k.??


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Sunday is better for us !!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now we are waiting for Steve, Geoff and Jonathan to vote


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

No problem with Sunday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great, Jonathan 

Steve, Geoff, brayboy David?


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

Sunday Waffles sounds great to me!
Bring it on...

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great Geoff 

So we are waiting for Steve and brayboy to confirm.

Zac will be coming too, to show off his new TTR 8)


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Where is this meet kicking off from, please?

I am on the "other" side of the pennines but would like to meet some other TT owners and Sundays are good for me.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Loz,

kick off will be the usual place: -

Legh Arms in Adlington on the A523, 5 miles north of Macclesfield 

Looks like we'll have the Bee Hive to ourselves :roll:

hmmmm ....Waffles


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. As you can see, I've now changed the date to

*Sunday, 17th October*

And we should have:

*Howard&Pauline
[email protected]
Geoff&Caroline
Lauren&Daniel
Jonathan
Zac
Ron&Dani
Ian B*

Loz?
David&Julie?
Ian&Adele?

I think I'll better book a table soon :roll:


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

dani

sorry but beck and me are in paris on that weekend. :?

Dave and Beck


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Enjoy yourselves 8)


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

brayboy said:


> sorry but beck and me are in paris on that weekend. :?


Show offs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I like your new sig pic, Lauren and Dan  
Would that have been taken with a little IXUS 400 by any chance? Possibly last Sunday?? At Mow Cop :wink: :roll:


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Would that have been taken with a little IXUS 400 by any chance? Possibly last Sunday?? At Mow Cop :wink: :roll:


Mmmm possibly  :roll: 

Thanx for taking it it's a great pic :!:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've played with the original a bit and sent it to your hotmail account


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Cheers Dani 8) Your a star [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

J 22S DS said:


> Cheers Dani 8) Your a star [smiley=cheers.gif]


And you've played a bit more :wink: 
Do you want the original mailing?


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

Dan and loz,

hi there, didnt you want the picture of you two in your sig pic


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Dont want to ruin the picture with our ugly mugs in it!!!! :lol: :lol:

See you soon

Dan & Loz


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

J 22S DS said:


> Dont want to ruin the picture with our ugly mugs in it!!!! :lol: :lol:


Thought the picture looked more balanced with the two of you in there :?

*I have now booked the Bee Hive for 4pm on Sunday, 17th October.* 
Hopefully we'll have a bit more room than last time: I've asked for all tables in our normal little corner


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

4pm start time for pre-waffles is just right...!

Whats the start time for a 'slow' run before waffles then ?

Regards
Geoff (Waffleman)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jagman said:


> Dani,
> 
> 4pm start time for pre-waffles is just right...!
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff, the waffleman :wink:

The crawl will start at 1pm from the Legh Arms


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jonathan,

any chance you're accomodating a passenger :roll:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

No problem Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ta :-*


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

See you all on Sunday. Will be a bitter sweet day for me I'm afraid - it's going to BD03 CDZ's final TT rally. New job (yes another !!!) and a need to free up some capital for other ventures forces a reluctant sale 

I'll be sticking around the forum of course and will hopefully still be welcome on some runs. It's really been a Blast

As for the TT's sucessor - will let you know on the day but she is an "oil burner", not an Audi but still German :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So, the roads are sorted (no Cat&Fiddle this time due to road works!!)
and I will do a final run tomorrow.
Just don't wash your cars before the run: some of them are very muddy  :wink: 
Err: that's roads :wink:

And we may even have a souped up VW Corrado coming along :roll:



mosschops said:


> See you all on Sunday. Will be a bitter sweet day for me I'm afraid - it's going to BD03 CDZ's final TT rally. New job (yes another !!!) and a need to free up some capital for other ventures forces a reluctant sale
> 
> I'll be sticking around the forum of course and will hopefully still be welcome on some runs. It's really been a Blast
> 
> As for the TT's sucessor - will let you know on the day but she is an "oil burner", not an Audi but still German :wink:


*BIG *shame that you ahve to sell BD03CDZ, Jonathan   
But I understand. And you will always be welcome on any of my events, cruise or any other event for that matter [smiley=dude.gif]

And I'm positive that David and Ian will say just the same


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

mosschops said:


> See you all on Sunday. Will be a bitter sweet day for me I'm afraid - it's going to BD03 CDZ's final TT rally. New job (yes another !!!) and a need to free up some capital for other ventures forces a reluctant sale
> 
> I'll be sticking around the forum of course and will hopefully still be welcome on some runs. It's really been a Blast
> 
> As for the TT's sucessor - will let you know on the day but she is an "oil burner", not an Audi but still German :wink:


Sorry M8 

You are not going to the bmw darkside  ??

You will be welcome on all our runs , but an oil burner on the IOM :?  
Another job ,,,,,,,,another leaving present ,,,,,,,,another camera :lol:

See you soon ,i hope :wink:


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi All,

Looking forward to tommorrow - see you all at 1!!

Dan & Loz


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> mosschops said:
> 
> 
> > See you all on Sunday. Will be a bitter sweet day for me I'm afraid - it's going to BD03 CDZ's final TT rally. New job (yes another !!!) and a need to free up some capital for other ventures forces a reluctant sale
> ...


Good riddens to bad rubbish.

Sorry we can't make it on Sunday, have fun everyone.

Jonathan, you have IM.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> See you all on Sunday. Will be a bitter sweet day for me I'm afraid - it's going to BD03 CDZ's final TT rally.


I had a change of heart and roads because of the unusual circumstances!

We will go along most of your favourite roads, Jonathan, so you can let BD03 CDZ roam around up there 

Shame you can't make it Ian  We'll will have to eat your puddings then :wink:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Well...What an eventful final run for my TT !!!

Last report I had Dani was that you were waiting for the 3rd recovery vehicle so I hope you got home OK and that A3 DFU is back on the road soon !!

Apart from the mis-hap it was a great day and I thankyou all for the many great times that I have shared with you and I suppose I left myself wide open to all the Tractor jokes 

Nice to meet some new faces too - I must say the best thing about owning my TT has been meeting lots of Very Very nice people.

I will certainly miss the TT's handling when on the limit and want to try and avoid any ditches (unlike a certain BMW driver today). I will pop along to as many meets as I can (as long as you will have me) and will try not to bring down anyone's "cred" - might be looking for spare passenger seats :wink:

Who knows if I play my cards right then I could be the 1st kid on the block with a TT Mk2 - in the words of the Terminator...

I'll be Back

All the best, see you soon

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great that you enjoyed your self and your TT ownership, Jonathan  
As said before: you are more than welcome at any event I'm organizing!!!!!!!!!!
TT, Beemer or any other car for that matter [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Now then, for todays _not-so-planned events:_ -

firstly, my sincerest apologies for disrupting the cruise due to me driving with my eyes closed and not spottining the pot hole :? 
It's wonderful to know how you all insisted to stay with me until things got moving. Thanks all :-* 
I won't forget this!!!!

I trust all but Adrian and I had a good meal at the Bee Hive. I, like Jonathan, *will be back* next time round 8) 
At the Bee Hive that is :wink:

Now then, Adrian, many, many thanks to you for staying with me and making short of the long wait :-* 
It would have been much nicer to spend the time up in the Pennines in blazing sun shine an 25C but it wasn't to be. So we got rather cold (well, I did anyway) and pretty hungry. So your ?bars? came in very handy, Caroline  I hope the Chinese restaurant is still open, Adrian, and you will have a whole crispy duck on your own :wink: You deserve it :-*

So, thanks all for coming out to play today and I promise to avoid pot holes next time round!!!!!
(Oh, the car is at Links Audi tonight and I'm certainly going to double check for the locking wheel nut before another cruise!!!! That's after the rim has been replaired and the tyre replaced)


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

No Problem Dani. I am sure any of you would have looked after me had the need arisen.

Well what a great day! First of all: The discovery that TT owners are a very human and friendly bunch of folk. Thanks to all for making me feel welcome.

Secondly: You sure know how to drive those TTs! I was very impressed that so many cars could drive that fast for so long and not be having "near misses" Very encouraging! My little 180 had great fun following in the shadow of firstly the might V6 and laterly the well piloted 225 DS. Great fun watching the passers by marvel at the snaking line of TTs through some of the finest roads I have ever driven on.

Dani,

Hope you get an apology from the Stealers for not replacing your locking wheel nut. Could have been far worse... Still it was great to get to know you and I'll be sure to put my order in for sandwiches next time we are out together :wink:

Downside:

No bloody duck at the chinese restaurant! Still, Sam was glad to see me so that made it all worthwhile. Incidently anyone care to work out what my average speed was if I got from Macclesfield to Leeds in EXACTLY 1 hour?? Hyperthetically speaking


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Great day "with a difference " all added up to a good drive , tractor convoy with mosschops wanting to tag along , the smell of derv got to him :lol: as said you will be more than welcome on any tractor rally :wink: .The other convoy of scooby's ,we even got a smile of them 

Once again meeting some more new faces  , sorry we had to leave early :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've been over to Links this morning: long faces when I told them that Buxton Car Center had not replaced the wheel nut when doing the brakes in June!!
Thankfully, I had one of the two replacements I needed to oder some time ago thanks to Buxton Car Center and could drop it off with them. So A3DFU should be back on the road later today  
I had a *friendly chat* with one of the bosses at Links and now know that they will drop said Buxton Car Center pretty soon in favour of a Macclesfield based bodyshop! About time too as I'm not the 1st and only person who experiences problems with Buxton.

Anyway,
here are some pictures from yesterdays "event"
http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... /index.htm

Adrian,
I will bring loads of sarnies along for the next cruise. That's providing I haven't frightened you off yesterday


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Frightened?? Never! Encouraged? Oh yes!

I still fancy some beef and ale pie at the Bee Hive. I do like pub food on a sunday... Mmm  Next time. :wink:

been telling everyone who'll listen just how cool a snake of TTs on a "steady ride out" looks. Think I am just coming down off the addrenalin.

All that remains is to take Howard's advice and change my ID to RescueRangerTT... 8)


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Adrian, Rescue Ranger suits you, and a damsel in distress on your first time out :lol: Just don't take to wearing your underpants on the outside of your trousers :!: :lol: 
What a great day and night out, we have neck ache from bobbing up and down and looking out the window of the BeeHive for two lost TT's.
We had a new battery today, so no more push starts half way round.
Good photos Dani, Carsington Water was a lovely photo opportunity, and the tractors !!! 
What will happen next time out to beat that story :?: :?:

Howard & Pauline


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

H said:


> What will happen next time out to beat that story :?: :?:
> 
> Howard & Pauline


Well, looks like you'll have to come and find out :wink: 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=32165

RescueRangerTT, are you up for this then :roll: 
I shall bring hot coffee and loads of beef&ale pie :wink: 
and the locking wheel nut


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

way ahead of you, Dani :wink:

Already signed up. have a feeling much of my time will be spent in the events section of the forum now... 

maybe we should start at the beehive and eat first this time  Not that the cereal/food bar's wern't lovely you understand. They were perfect for taking the edge of my grumbling tummy. But I think the pie sounds better :wink: don't you?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now we have a 50:50 situation, Adrian.

You want to eat before the run. Ian (who couldn't come yesterday) insists we eat afterwards ... because food and driving sedately on windy roads causes this [smiley=sick2.gif]

So, perhaps a small snack before the run and a propper mael afterwards?
I'll be spending years in the gym to work all of cals off :roll:

But I agree: the events board is a must


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So, I got my car back today  
Took some time to get hold of the tyre!!

I was going to go shopping ... but wound up in the Pennines somehow 8)  
I'm sure A3DFU had serious withdrawl symptoms, just like I did, and knew where we really wanted to go :wink: :roll: 
So: no dinner tonight but a good running in of the new tyre :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Now thats what I call and Enthusiast! 

For the record: We can eat anytime. just don't dangle the carrot in front of me and snatch it away twice. You'll start to look and smell very pie-like to me if that should be the case :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> Now thats what I call and Enthusiast!
> 
> For the record: We can eat anytime. just don't dangle the carrot in front of me and snatch it away twice. You'll start to look and smell very pie-like to me if that should be the case :twisted:


Oh humble pie :roll:


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

You need to change your quote...

to 'possible the best known broken-down TT in europe' ...

dont you ?

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)

ok.ok,
i'm only joking !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jagman said:


> Dani,
> 
> You need to change your quote...
> 
> ...


And freezing too :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This flat tyre business now has an interesting twist to it and, in a way, I'm not all that dissappointed now that the car had to go on a trailer:
the word is _Tracker_. :?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Tracker?? You got the call? or you are going to make the Call?

I thought the word was, Greenflag? :lol:

RR


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> Tracker?? You got the call? or you are going to make the Call?
> 
> I thought the word was, Greenflag? :lol:
> 
> RR


Greenflag and their member is great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

But!! Tracker was not notified when the car was on the trailer -no key in the ignition  
That begs the question as to WHY NOT?? So I'm waiting for the engineer to sort it :?


----------

